# External ear excision



## krstn1335

In need of code for an excision of cartilage mass from  external ear (pinna).  The doctor will be performing the excision of the cauliflower ear under general anesthesia.  All I can find is CPT 69110 which isn't appropriate or and unlisted code.

Please help

kristin


----------



## preserene

It seems like he is going to correct the cauliflower like pinna of the ear ? Is in it?
 then check with this code 69300 -) Otoplasty , protruding ear ( that is cauliflower like ear), with or without size reduction


----------



## crystal_westfall

*cpt code for composite resection of right pinna*

I need help coding for composite resection of right pinna?
The op report is to follow...
an excision was outlined, and skin and diseased cartilage were removed in a composite fashion. Certainly, anterior skin was left in place, if it was unaffected. Frozen section confirmed the dx of chondritis nodularis helicis and no evidence of any malignancy. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jackjones62

Hello - Not sure why you are opposed to CPT 69110, that would be my choice; it describes removing a full thickness section of the external ear and cauliflower ear, 738.7, definitely supports this code.  I would not use 69300, otoplasty, it's not appropriate as a cauliflower ear would not be considered a protruding ear - ostoplasty is essentially a "cosmetic" procedure.

Hope this helps.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

